# Serious mass tips ?



## glorygainer (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 5'7ft and currently weighing 75kg and i just recently lost weight from 100kg .. is it okay for me to drink serious mass ?? or will i get fat again ? and also when i work out i usually stop when my whole body gives up .. my body stats is like loose skin on the belly and a little fat on the hamstrings .. can anybody give me tips? i just wanna lose the belly skin ..


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 3, 2012)

Let me give you some advice from newbie to newbie. Post in the newbie forum first guy!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mass will come with proper training eating and rest.Those are the basics.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 10, 2012)

glorygainer said:


> . is it okay for me to drink serious mass ?? or will i get fat again ?



*254g of carbohydrates = yeah most likely you will gain some fat back.


Read this first: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html

*


----------



## bjg (Feb 10, 2012)

if you were overweight for a long time and you loose the weight, your skin will be loose probably since years of being fat did some damage on the elasticity of your skin. However some people will get tighter with time (takes a long time).but if you gained weight and became fat for a year lets say and loose the fat again , your skin will probably go back to normal but it takes some time.
the point is the longer you are fat the longer it will take your skin to tighten as you loose the fat.
i know a guy who was 5'8 and around 300 lbs all his life ...then he started taking steroids and all kinds of hormonal stuff and medicine to loose weight etc.... in about 2 years he dropped down to an unthinkable 180 lbs! but his skin around his waist was hanging loose down like a skirt almost to his knees...he had to do plastic surgery...however now he is back to being fat as he stopped all what he was taking.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 10, 2012)

gain some muscle, eat right, fat will slowly disappear.  if you are worried about belly fat, weight gainer is not what you want to be taking.  Be happy having smaller muscles which you grow slowly and being thinner/cut


----------



## MrKeenan (Feb 14, 2012)

Compound exercises and diet. What you need


----------



## squigader (Feb 14, 2012)

Oats are a lot cheaper than mass shakes and healthier for you. Get some 1-minute Quaker oats (the kind in the big paper can) and mix with some regular protein powder (or make some eggs). Much better for you.


----------

